# iframe als Target funktioniert nicht



## messmar (8. April 2005)

*iframe als Target für java applet funktioniert nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lade in einem iframe ein Java Applet.

Ich will aber den Inhalt des iframes ändern, indem ich andere Seite im sleben iframe lade
bzw. aufrufe.

Mit dem folgenden Link funktioniert aber leider nicht:

<a href="http://www.yahoo.com" target="iframe">Handling Reports</a>

<iframe name="iframe" src="../iMPRESS User Manual/wwhelp/wwhimpl/common/html/switch.htm" width="100%" height="400" scrolling="yes">
</iframe>

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?

Danke im voraus

Amin


----------



## Maik (8. April 2005)

Verwende mal einen alternativen Namen als iframe für das *target*- und *name*-Attribut:


```
<a href="http://www.yahoo.com" target="test">Handling Reports</a>

<iframe name="test" src="../iMPRESS User Manual/wwhelp/wwhimpl/common/html/switch.htm" width="100%" height="400" scrolling="yes">
</iframe>
```


----------



## messmar (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gelöst ;-)

Es muss über Java Script gehen und zwar mit der Funktion getElementByID() :

<a href="#" onclick="parent.document.getElementById('iframe_name').src='index.htm';">
     Textlink
</a>

Gruß,
Amin


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2005)

Allerdings werden damit Benutzer ohne JavaScript-Unterstützung ausgeschlossen.


----------

